# So what are your thoughts on the EA888 2.0T??



## tgontkof (Sep 29, 2008)

This is my first new car since 2004. I traded in my 04 GLI 24v for a 2014 GLI. I'm very happy with the power curve of this engine. It runs smooth and has a nice rumble to it under heavy acceleration. (silent other than that). Coming from arguably the best sounding engine in my previous car, I'm hoping I can find a decent exhaust setup that will put out a nice tone. Very pleased with the fuel mileage as well. My previous car averaged about 21-22mpg. I've filled up the tank once so far and I averaged over 28mpg. That was with an even mix of highway and city driving. Loving the car, can't wait to stick some mods on it in the future!!

So what are your thoughts on the engine so far?


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

so far not good... bought my '14 GLI Tuesday was running rough upon delivery... figured bad gas/ sat for a few weeks with a partial tank. Upon arrival had 42 miles on it, drove around for about an hour. Around 60-65 miles it started to run normal.. get home and park and throw a CEL for failed o2 sensor. was told a new sensor would be here Wednesday, now it's magical on back order, and no set day to get it back...


----------



## tgontkof (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear that. Hopefully things will work out for ya. I've been looking at all kinds of products for the car. Lots of Options on tuning but I feel like problems will arise if you don't spend the money on the good stuff. I'm thinking APR is the way to go but I just need to save up A LOT of money to afford anything. lol. I know, I know...gotta pay to play or whatever.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

tgontkof said:


> Damn sorry to hear that. Hopefully things will work out for ya. I've been looking at all kinds of products for the car. Lots of Options on tuning but I feel like problems will arise if you don't spend the money on the good stuff. I'm thinking APR is the way to go but I just need to save up A LOT of money to afford anything. lol. I know, I know...gotta pay to play or whatever.


I'm looking at the AWE tuning turbo back exhaust, a bit pricey though. what's nice is they guarantee CEL operation without a tune. Although I have a feeling once APR releases their downpipe and turbo back it will be a similar cost.
Also still no word on my back order o2 sensor.... I just want my car :/


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've always hated APR products...For tunes I like Unitronic. 42DD Exhaust sound the best on 2.0T's IMO. Then again I was researching golf R exhaust but I decided to grab the GLI instead. I'll be picking mine up tonight. Felt amazing on my test drive. I'm going to hold off on mods probably for a year to see what issues might come up on these cars before I void my warranty. I'd suggest Waiting and researching while you save money up for the mods you really want. thanks my game plan:beer: 

Going from a VR to a 2.0T will be a different ball game but you will love it, I'm sure.


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

GTI_22_VR6 said:


> I've always hated APR products...For tunes I like Unitronic. 42DD Exhaust sound the best on 2.0T's IMO. Then again I was researching golf R exhaust but I decided to grab the GLI instead. I'll be picking mine up tonight. Felt amazing on my test drive. I'm going to hold off on mods probably for a year to see what issues might come up on these cars before I void my warranty. I'd suggest Waiting and researching while you save money up for the mods you really want. thanks my game plan:beer:
> 
> Going from a VR to a 2.0T will be a different ball game but you will love it, I'm sure.


I've only had my car for a week but my initial thoughts are that it's slower than I expected and loud.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I've had mine since Thursday and I love it so far. Engine has a nice sound and the road noise is much quieter than the WRX I traded in. The fender system sounds amazing too. 

Only thing I'm going to mention when I take it in for the 30 day check up is my driver side seat makes noise like something is wrong. When I ride in the passenger side it doesn't do it. I'll see what they say about it.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

9seven6 said:


> I've only had my car for a week but my initial thoughts are that it's slower than I expected and loud.


disconnect the "soundakator" it makes a huge difference in noise. Chipped our car earlier in the week using APR software and have been very happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

So far I think the engine is outstanding with loads of power potential ahead of us. : )


----------



## jmk1.8t wolfsburg (Jan 12, 2009)

Definitely unplug the soundaktor! So much better


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

jmk1.8t wolfsburg said:


> Definitely unplug the soundaktor! So much better


Finally did it today. It took less than 10 minutes and is a night a day difference. I'm looking forward to getting flashed to see the performance gains.


----------



## nick n. (Apr 24, 1999)

*hrmm*

compared to the gen 1 engine, I think it's more improved besides what's on paper. it has a better starter and SAI system that're surprisingly more quiet. vw must've done something with the injectors because they're a lot more quiet at idle as well. not sure why vw moved the oil fill but I'm sure was a good idea none the less. the sounddaktor is silly but hey the M5 has one right :-/ :beer:


only real complaint that it is dog slow though. damn this car is slow. need to flash the car badly. 

has anyone changed the oil yet (themselves)? looks like some funky new oil filter setup.


----------



## BlackKnight (May 17, 2000)

nick n. said:


> <snip>... has anyone changed the oil yet (themselves)? looks like some funky new oil filter setup.


I don't like the oil filter arrangement on the EA88 at all.
Just how does one change the filter (looks like a cartridge type) without getting oil all over the front of the engine and the floor? :screwy:

Cheers.
bk


----------



## jmk1.8t wolfsburg (Jan 12, 2009)

My e90 had the same setup as far as the cartridge filter goes. The oil drains out of the cartridge when the motor is off. So most of the oil is out of it when you remove it. Now if they make the filter available I'd like to change my oil earlier than recommended. Dealership couldn't get just the filter, I had to orde the entire thing, housing, filter blah blah 60$ ... I'm all set with a 60$ oil filter


----------



## JohnnyBradbury (Sep 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> So far I think the engine is outstanding with loads of power potential ahead of us. : )


Define "loads"! Can we expect ECU tuning gains like you guys achieved in the 4.0 TFSI?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I was reading up on technical data and noticed that the oil capacity has increased for these 3rd Gen engines. The CC, Tiguan have 4.4 and 4.8 qts, however the GLI and Beetle with the 3rd Gen have a 6.8qt capacity.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Flashed my gen 3 with the APR tune at 690 miles, some vag com work to adjust the torque converter.... No torque steer and holy balls this car is way more fun to drive.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Also picked up a cts Turbo. Intake kit , but ran out of day light


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

JohnnyBradbury said:


> Define "loads"! Can we expect ECU tuning gains like you guys achieved in the 4.0 TFSI?


Technically speaking, the RS7 stage 1 ECU upgrade on 93 octane had roughly the same percentage gain over stock as the Jetta GLI 2.0T on 93. The 1.8T's gains (percentage wise) were ass whooping.


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

interesting gains. I'm on the fence of getting flashed while still under warranty...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

So was I in 2007. I got over it quickly. Now I work for APR. :laugh:


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

How long before we see a big turbo for mqb a3? I'm on the fence between mk6 r/mk7 r/mqb a3/mqb s3/b8.5 s4. I wouldn't want to get an a3 only to find out its like an b8 a4 and can't go big turbo!


----------



## GTI_22_VR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to pretend my car is fast as long as possible so that I can stay under warranty lol.


----------



## BlackKnight (May 17, 2000)

BlackKnight said:


> I don't like the oil filter arrangement on the EA88 at all.
> Just how does one change the filter (looks like a cartridge type) without getting oil all over the front of the engine and the floor? :screwy:
> 
> Cheers.
> bk


Probably like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYsRY31aanA


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

BlackKnight said:


> Probably like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYsRY31aanA


EA888 gen3 has a different filter type


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackKnight (May 17, 2000)

DasCC said:


> EA888 gen3 has a different filter type
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Different in what way? Doesn't it have to be in the same location and orientation?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

early tsi oil filter 










new tsi Gen 3, notice it is now a plastic canister


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Yup, that's the Gen 3 oil filter. Probably just a cartridge filter inside.


----------



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

Now I don’t have this new gen 3 engine, but my 07 GTI FSI has the canister/element filter like the new one. My initial impression is that since it’s upside down, it should be fully drained and able to be spun free without making a mess. On mine, you first have to drain the canister before loosening the canister to change the element. On the pic and since it’s upside down, no need to drain prior to changing it. Hope this helps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Shazsta said:


> How long before we see a big turbo for mqb a3? I'm on the fence between mk6 r/mk7 r/mqb a3/mqb s3/b8.5 s4. I wouldn't want to get an a3 only to find out its like an b8 a4 and can't go big turbo!


Depending on your definition of "Big" we already have a solution, ready to drop in. Tuning will be needed to make it all work and we're working on it now.


----------



## Shazsta (Mar 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on your definition of "Big" we already have a solution, ready to drop in. Tuning will be needed to make it all work and we're working on it now.




Big for me is > k04


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> So far I think the engine is outstanding with loads of power potential ahead of us. : )


Does this motor with tuning seem to have a higher hp ceiling with its stock turbo than say, a K03 Stage 2+ FSI?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bunnspeed said:


> Does this motor with tuning seem to have a higher hp ceiling with its stock turbo than say, a K03 Stage 2+ FSI?


Looks that way.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Looks that way.


Nice. That's very exciting news! It's making a '13 turbo beetle that much more desirable for me, especially if it can get near-K04 power without the expense, hassle, and teething issues associated with a turbo swap. 

Also, it'd be easier to stay happy with it while saving up for a bigger turbo option, assuming one comes online soon...


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Went to the drag strip for the first time.

Car had a full trunk, full tank, bagged
Gen 3 2.0
3" CTS turbo catless downpipe
Apr RSC 3" cat back
Apr stage 1
CTS turbo intake

Left lane ran a 14.29x

I need to work on my launches and my 60ft. Plan on motor and trans mounts and shirt throw too.


----------

